# Bezel Replacement



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just picked a very nice Bostok SD but don't really like the bezel on it. Where can I get, in the uk, if poss a replacement.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Plenty on the bay. Dave Murphy in the states makes top stuff and there is a guy on WUS makes some beauts. Meranom do some top stuff as well. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wot scott said


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Price are getting high. Boris-gvb has these for Â£4 with Â£3 delivery on the bay.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is some of the work from the guy on WUS. He calls himself pers 184.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

they are nice, ive never noticed them on wus either


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Â£12for the plain bezel UK seller

121453338956


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Will it fit my watch ?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I bought one and it fits my 710,100 and 420 I think they are a standard size


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

And the 090 case


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrong pic of the 100


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks mate. After a bit research the case is a 100658. Does that sound about right.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes same as the orange se above , have you put a pic of yours up. I think the last three digits are the dial


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Pers 184 bezel - pretty good, but quite a long wait as he does these on the side and gets busy!

M-watches do some great looking, but slightly pricey bezels too - in a whom era ge of colours and appear to be good quality. Worth a google as I can't post a link :no: :no: 

The new 'large cog-like edged' bezels clash with the crown on a 710 case, but I think they're the only non-universal fit ones (even they fit, but not recommended!)


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The watch in question


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

jmm1 said:


> The watch in question


Yes, all bezels should fit that case, no problem.

I've got a spare plain polished bezel (like the one on the orange dial above)... you can have it gratis if you want it. Let me know.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes please. Tried to pm you, your in box seems to be full.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

jmm1 said:


> Yes please. Tried to pm you, your in box seems to be full.


It's yours. Inbox now sorted.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jmm1. Your inbox is full, just tried to pm you


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Empty now.


----------

